# Cavs at Suns



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

The rematch. Have to contain Lebron this time, have to have Amare stay out of foul trouble. Those two things happen and I think we get this one.

Suns 103, Cavs 97


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

If not for the stupid refs Amare would have been in no foul trouble last game and we would have won by 20.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Didn't they learn anything about putting Marion on Gooden?

This is a copy of Gooden's first quarter in Cleveland.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

looks like amare is sitting down eraly again


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

The 2nd foul was again a cheap call but we aren't used to anything else against the Cavs.

D'Antoni needs to stop forcing small ball against teams like Cleveland.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

last call on amare was very questionable looked like drew was trying to make the contact on his way down


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

If that was a foul almost every block must be a foul.

That looked like all ball.

And all this crap on OUR home floor.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

jeez, I've never seen anyone whine about calls so much.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

nash triple double pace.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> jeez, I've never seen anyone whine about calls so much.


You'd be whining too if the refs consistantly make bad calls against your star player that put him on the bench.

On top of that the Cavs have hammerd him on a couple of occasions and got away with it.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

It makes me laugh when refs call ticky tack fouls on Amare, because if they called them on the other end he would shoot 40 free throws a game. Almost every time he goes up around the basket, he gets so high that people inevitably get their hands on his arms.

I'll tell you what though, it doesn't matter who we play - if Q and JJ played like that every game we would probably be unbeatable. Great game by those guys and our bench stepped up there to put the game away to start the fourth. Nash :yes:, what a great game again. Amare had a big third quarter to offset his foul trouble in the first half.

Drew Gooden was a beast on the glass. He was like Pacman gobbling up dots.


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

The Suns third quarter blew the Cav's away. 38 points. Amare was 6-6 from the field in the quarter and met LeBron at the top for a block and ignited a fast break.

Gooden had a great rebounding game but... the next highest rebounder on the cav's had 3. The Cavs had 37 total rebounds while the Suns got 48. Gooden had a dominant game, but everyone else sucked on the glass.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

I also can't help but wonder what the hell Leo has to do to get in the rotation ahead of Casey. Barbosa is, without question, the 6th best player on this team and should be getting way more minutes. It's not like he can only play one position, his wingspan makes him play bigger than most two's anyways.


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

Leandro is coming off an injury, maybe coach doesn't want to rush him out there when Casey's playing such great defense


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Great win!

We have 3 players with +20 points.  

Didn't watch the game ('cause it's not televised here) but sounds like the whole team contributed a lot. 

How come Nash only played 30 mins? There's nothing wrong with it because last time he was worn out in the end. In fact, I am really glad that Barbosa stepped up when Nash was on the bench (resting or foul trouble?). 

This is another evidence that when Nash is well rested, Suns has much better 3rd/4th quarter. LOL 30-35mins is the best for Nash.

Hooray!! 

Jimmy


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jibikao</b>!
> 
> 
> How come Nash only played 30 mins? There's nothing wrong with it because last time he was worn out in the end. In fact, I am really glad that Barbosa stepped up when Nash was on the bench (resting or foul trouble?).


Coach took him out with about half a minute to go in the third, intending to rest him a few minutes before putting him back in for the stretch run in the fourth. We didn't need to bring him back in since the Suns pulled away to a 20 point lead.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Good win. The Suns keeps getting better and better at adjusting to the zone. They also are not taking as many stupid long shots as they did earlier this season when they got into jams. I'd still like to see Amare get more touches, but the Cavs interior defense was tough.

I don't want to make a mountain out of a mole hill, but sometimes Amare's on court actions bug me. I hope he keeps his head together. His recent comments and on court pouting make me wonder if his ego will outpace his development. He needs to realize he's got to me an all-star before he gets all-star treatment.

Barbosa reminds me a lot of Elliot Perry. If he can come in like this and perform every night, the Suns will have no problem resting Nash. I think Barbose is the fastest Sun on the team...possibly the fastest Sun I've ever seen since I started watching them (1991).

I still don't understand Mike D's rotation. Hunter got no playing time at all even after his last blow up against Cleveland. Why? I thought we could have used him when the game was close.

I'm surprised we won the battle on the boards by the margin we did. Seems to me in the first half the Suns were not boxing out. I've actually noticed they seem to be using their athleticism to get boards rather then fundamentals. I'd like to see them do both...especially Amare. Box your guy out stud!

KG is up next. I wish I was not working so I could see the game live. This will be the best test yet...


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lukasbmw</b> They also are not taking as many stupid long shots as they did earlier this season when they got into jams.


If you make those threes, they aren't stupid.


----------

